# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Steken onder de borst

## dreja

hallo ik heb een vraag, 
zou er iemand kunnen weten wat dit is?
ik heb vandaag vanaf half zeven 's avonds heel de tijd pijnlijke steken onder de borst net gelijk dat ze met een mes in mijn borst steken?
weet er iemand wat dit zou kunnen zijn? :Confused:

----------


## Sefi

Heb je dit eerder gehad?
Heb je iets 'raars' gedaan vandaag. Dan bedoel ik belasting.
Hyperventileer je soms?
Aan welke kant zit de pijn?
Als je je ongerust maakt dan kun je het beste langs de huisarts gaan, zodat die het kan bekijken.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me bij Sefi aan ....

Had je juist gegeten?? Dan kunnen de steken eventueel ook voortkomen van je maag die iets moeilijk kan verwerken ...

Heb je nog steeds last??

----------


## dreja

> Heb je dit eerder gehad?
> Heb je iets 'raars' gedaan vandaag. Dan bedoel ik belasting.
> Hyperventileer je soms?
> Aan welke kant zit de pijn?
> Als je je ongerust maakt dan kun je het beste langs de huisarts gaan, zodat die het kan bekijken.




nee heb niets raars gedaan, heb nog maar 1keer in mijn leven gehyperventileert? de pijn zat onder mijn borstbeen, heb het al meerdere keren gehad , en nu als ik adem krijg ik soms nog een steek in mijn longen denk ik ?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Dreja,

Wat het evt ook kan zijn zijn refluxklachten>klachten die veroorzaakt worden door terugstromen van zure maaginhoud in de slokdarm.(wat zeer zeer pijnlijk is)
Is nl zo na mijn operatie heb ik dat ook eens meegemaakt ,meestal krijgt ge zoiets door een slechte vertering.Of doordat je een na een maaltijd direkt ga liggen.
Eet jij snel, want daar kan je dat ook van krijgen.
Wat evt kan helpen;is malox/rennie kan je altijd is proberen.Moest het niet beteren kan je altijd naar een Dr.gaan.

Beste!!

----------

